# Any tips on showing..... needed



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

:whatgoat: In five days i will be showing at state fair. about a month ago i showed against a lot of people i will show against on Wednesday. I got third in showmanship, and placed 6th and 7th in my two classes. i was told my weathers only two faults were he was sucked in, and he didn't have any muscle in his top end. I started running him with weights, and running him longer. He has improved a lot. Is there anyway, i can make him look less drawn in, (if he dose draw in.) Also is there any tips on showmanship. i really want to get it. :chin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, what I do at shows becasue it always seems like they draw in a bit during a show. I always give the goats different choices of water, (fresh water, molasses water, water with electrolites) 

I also give them grain with a little minerals and hope they will drink more water. I have a few does that LOVE Gatorade so I give it to them in the poweder and let them eat what they want and then they will ddink more.

As for the showmenship, make sure they are trimmed well, and that they are set up at all times. relax and have fun. The harder you try the more people look stressed and that affects the look. 

Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he'll fill with lots of water (try flavoring) and a little alfalfa (you'll get a nicely 'filled' goat) don't overdo it


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

ok thanks i will try it. He gets electrolits all the time, because he starts falling back without them, so ill try flavoring it. thanks for the tips ill try not to freak out.
:laugh: 



:hair:


----------

